# Any information about COLOFAC IBS?



## behopeful (May 23, 2007)

Has anyone found Colofac IBS has helped with pain and constipation?I would appreciate any feedback anyone has.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know if Colofac IBS is different but I take Colofac for stomach pain. Honestly though it has constipation listed as a side effect so I don't know how well it'd go for C.


----------

